# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lỗi Windows >  Máy mình cài Win xong không khổi động lại được

## thanhlong243

chào các bác, minh cài lại win máy tính (win 7), cài xong thì khởi động lại không sao chạy vào win được. xin các bác giúp đỡ.

----------


## penhi102

*trả lời: máy mình cài win xong không khổi động lại được*

không vào win được nhưng nó có tín hiệu gì không bạn.hay máy im re không chạy.bạn phải nói cụ thể mới biết được

----------


## matngoc2015

*trả lời: máy mình cài win xong không khổi động lại được*

bạn này nói mơ hồ thì anh em khó đưa ra câu trả lời chính xác được, bạn ghost hay cài mới vậy? nếu ghost thì kiểm tra bmr xem được kích hoạt chưa nhé, nhưng cái này thường là bị với hdd mới
còn không bạn mô tả dõ bệnh chút

----------


## danlongthanh

*trả lời: máy mình cài win xong không khổi động lại được*

lỗi này có khả năng cao do mbr hoặc cài sai phân vùng ổ đĩa chăng, bạn nên kiểm tra lại chỉ xảy ra 2 trường hợp đấy thôi hoặc active ở phân vùng khác

----------

